# Cubes that cubers hate!!



## Cubed Cuber (Jun 26, 2017)

Rubik's Brand 2x2


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 26, 2017)

SS 4x4


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 26, 2017)

dayan panshi


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 26, 2017)

Any dollar store 3x3


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thunderclap v2


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 26, 2017)

Mf4s


----------



## amaan syed (Jun 26, 2017)

Guanlong


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 26, 2017)

Cube4you gigaminx


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 26, 2017)

SenHuan Zhanshen


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jul 2, 2017)

How come no one mentioned the rubik's brand 3x3, 4x4, 5x5?


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 6, 2017)

Cubed Cuber said:


> Rubik's Brand 2x2


Can confirm. Own one of these. After playing with my AoLong it looks dull and feels awful.


Cubed Cuber said:


> How come no one mentioned the rubik's brand 3x3, 4x4, 5x5?


Can also confirm. Used 3x3 at my first comp, can't ever figure out how I solved with it after shaving 10s off my times with that AoLong.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 6, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Thunderclap v2


I love my Thunderclap v2! It's better than my v1 too, though that may be because my v1 died. Even so, it's better than when my v1 was good!


yuxin red without spring swap?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 6, 2017)

Any V-Cube. Hey! I am selling a V-Cube 8. Anyone want to buy it?


----------



## dboeren (Jul 6, 2017)

Any of those horrible picture cubes, whether it's one big picture per side or little pictures on each cubie. Not only do they barely turn, but you can't tell what goes where easily.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 6, 2017)

dboeren said:


> Any of those horrible picture cubes, whether it's one big picture per side or little pictures on each cubie. Not only do they barely turn, but you can't tell what goes where easily.


This. Just this. My pet peeve is finding mixed up cubes at people's houses and finding that they're one of these, where three sides have the same picture and you just can't tell. Drives me nuts, especially before I understood as much about the way cube pieces move as I do now.


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 11, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> This. Just this. My pet peeve is finding mixed up cubes at people's houses and finding that they're one of these, where three sides have the same picture and you just can't tell. Drives me nuts, especially before I understood as much about the way cube pieces move as I do now.



Yeah these are honestly the worse, plus they are really hard to solve.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 23, 2017)

The picture cube we got at the WC. 

They were complete garbage.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jul 24, 2017)

My dad got me something called an "i cube". It was a cube with pictures of apps on it. Is just total trash. But now, after I took it apart and just stuffed some coconut oil and vaseline in it, it became much better.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cubed Cuber said:


> My dad got me something called an "i cube". It was a cube with pictures of apps on it. Is just total trash. But now, after I took it apart and just stuffed some coconut oil and vaseline in it, it became much better.


~Cough~Sputter~ HOW CAN YOU MAKE AN I CUBE GOOD?!?!?!


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jul 24, 2017)

I took it apart and screwed two centers off and put it back together and filled the whole thing with coconut oil and vasaline.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 25, 2017)

Dayan Pyraminx seems to be one, never tried one myself though.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jul 29, 2017)

I've tried a dayan pyraminx. It litarally sucks. It sucks.


----------



## FINN THE CUBER (Jul 30, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Any V-Cube. Hey! I am selling a V-Cube 8. Anyone want to buy it?


lol i already did


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 24, 2018)

Dodo cube.


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 24, 2018)

Shengshou Pyraminx.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 25, 2018)

Picture cubes where every side is the same.


----------



## ypermcuber (Apr 28, 2018)

Dayan 2x2s with new plastic


----------



## lilKriT (Apr 30, 2018)

Cubed Cuber said:


> How come no one mentioned the rubik's brand 3x3, 4x4, 5x5?



Made me wonder too, they are terrible...



dboeren said:


> Any of those horrible picture cubes, whether it's one big picture per side or little pictures on each cubie. Not only do they barely turn, but you can't tell what goes where easily.



It's so funny, in the mall I go to there's plenty of booths with those. And there was one booth with REAL cubes - and I mean Dayan (which was good back then) and Moyu. That one lasted a month maybe. And the crap ones are still here :/



Cubed Cuber said:


> Rubik's Brand 2x2



Now for my contribution... Rubik's 2x2 isn't even close to the worst. What I have is a Rubik's Brand Ice Cube. It's a 2x2, I admit it looks good because it's semi transparent, but somehow it would turn even worse than the normal one. When I switched from it to Dayan 2x2, I immediately went from 2 minutes (not kidding) average to 40 seconds... Then after a bit of learning finger tricks (it was impossible on the Rubik's) I went to 20 seconds and I was amazed.

"So... I just flick it with my finger? I don't have to align the pieces perfectly? :O"

Sorry for the rant, I got so nostalgic!


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 1, 2018)

Gans Air SM


----------



## Cubed Cuber (May 1, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Gans Air SM


What do you mean?


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 1, 2018)

Cubed Cuber said:


> What do you mean?


Qiyi Valk


----------



## teboecubes (May 2, 2018)

dboeren said:


> Any of those horrible picture cubes, whether it's one big picture per side or little pictures on each cubie. Not only do they barely turn, but you can't tell what goes where easily.


I have a dollar store picture cube that’s just garbage. Not only does it have that signature hollow dollar-store feel we all love, but when the stickers come off (at the slightest touch), there’s no way it’s going back on the puzzle. It’s just a piece of paper from the second it falls off.


----------



## iShruthi (May 2, 2018)

A Rubik's brand picture cube, my grandpa has it now to cope with his arthritis.


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 2, 2018)

Moyu Weilong GTS2​


----------



## Kumato (May 8, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Moyu Weilong GTS2​


You just disrespected my main xD

loose gans


----------



## tnk351 (May 8, 2018)

Zayan Dhanchis
Wait!


----------



## lilKriT (May 13, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Zayan Dhanchis
> Wait!



What about Vats Malk and Yomu LeiWong?


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 16, 2018)

Wiyi Quarrior


----------



## tnk351 (May 16, 2018)

Geilong WTS 2


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 16, 2018)

Are we just going to keep doing this?


----------



## Kumato (May 17, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Are we just going to keep doing this?


I don't know that cube....
Yeah, we should stop. Basically any non-QiYi square 1.


----------



## tnk351 (May 17, 2018)

Guanlong sq 1
100%pop in a solve


----------



## SM cubing (Nov 20, 2018)

Stickered yuxiN little magic because horrible sticker quality


----------



## 1001010101001 (Nov 20, 2018)

Any stickered cube


----------



## Kumato (Nov 20, 2018)

Ice and sugar ones turn bad


----------



## SM cubing (Dec 8, 2018)

The shengshou design that they stole from RCpongo


----------



## rusty cuber (Dec 16, 2018)

eastsheen nothing more to say just eastsheen


----------

